# CorelDrawx3 and Graphtec CE5000-60



## allmotorxdc2 (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay im sure you guys see these kind of post all day long. I recently purchase a Graphtec CE5000-60 and have CorelDrawx3. I want to cut out this picture I edit on Corel Photo-Paint. I tried to open the file to cut but its not letting me. What am I doing wrong? 

The picture below is what im trying to cut out.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Open the file. Convert to bitmap and make it in B & W . Then trace as a detailed logo and use high settings for smoothness


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

To see if something is "cut able" look at it in wireframe mode under the view tab. If you see outlines, it is cutable along the lines you see. If you see a greyed out image, then it is not cut able as is.


----------



## allmotorxdc2 (Dec 3, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> Open the file. Convert to bitmap and make it in B & W . Then trace as a detailed logo and use high settings for smoothness


Okay im on the Corel PHOTO-PAINTx3 window. I clicked on File, Save As, and notice I see BMP - Windows Bitmap, BMP- OS/2 Bitmap, GIF-CompuServe Bitmap, TIF-TIFF Bitmap, MAC-MACPaint Bitmap, and CAL-CALS Compressed Bitmap. 

^^^
Which one do I save it under? and what do you mean by make it in B & W?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Save as BMP. You then open it in Corel Draw, not photo paint. In Corel DRAW. you do as I said . Photo paint doesn't do what you need to do to make something cuttable. Draw and Paint are two different programs and Draw is what works with VECTORS that you need for using a cutter.
B&W means black and white which makes smaller files as well as making things simpler to clean up.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Once in CD, start a new file. Now go to File--->Import and import your image. Once it's imported, goto Bitmaps---Trace Bitmap and try the Logo or Detailed Logo trace. See how that works for ya. A lot of times, you'll have to play with the nodes and do some cleanup. 

Another option is to lock your image down (right click). And then make a shape (anything...maybe a circle) over your image. Them goto Arrange---->Convert to curves. Not you can play with it and make it the same shape as your car by playing with the nodes. Not hard...and good practice.


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

hi guys nice chat here. i have the Redsail 450mm vinyl cutting plotter which i got off ebay and it can only print on WinPCSIGN software. i will like to use other softwares like corel draw .pls can anyone help on how to set my plotter work with Corel Draw 

Regards
wola


----------



## annedorsey (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello. I recently purchased the CS5000-60 and have CorelDraw X3. Under the "launch rocket" icon, I have the option for cut/plot for the Cutting Master which is also installed, but when I click it, nothing happens. The dialog box does not come up. 

I took my image and followed the steps as referenced above by DTFuqua but still no launch. I un-installed Cutting Master and re-installed but no luck. 

This is my first cutter and I have only made a few trial cuts with my cutter using the Robo-Pro software but would really like to use CorelDraw X3 for the cutter. I am totally clueless, so maybe there are some steps I am missing? 

BTW, the dowload file for Cutting Master did not give me an option to the put the driver in the driver folder of Corel, like the instructions says it will do for Adobe. Any insight or help would be appreciated. Thank you, Anne


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

It generally installs itself. It should be downloaded as a zipped folder with a self executable program in it. You should first unzip the folder and then find the "setup.exe" file. Are you sdure of the version of Corel Draw you have. You need to have a full retail version and not the educational or OEM versions that come pre-loaded on some computers.


----------



## annedorsey (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for being so helpful. I bet I have the education version, as I don't rememer paying full version price (after doing some checking), so I guess I will plug away with Robo Master program that came with the cutter, until I buy the full version or wait for compatibility of cutter with Corel Draw X4. Many thanks .... Cheers! Anne


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

annedorsey said:


> Hello. I recently purchased the CS5000-60 and have CorelDraw X3. Under the "launch rocket" icon, I have the option for cut/plot for the Cutting Master which is also installed, but when I click it, nothing happens. The dialog box does not come up.
> 
> I took my image and followed the steps as referenced above by DTFuqua but still no launch. I un-installed Cutting Master and re-installed but no luck.
> 
> ...


If your version does not have macro editor you will not be able to use Cutting Master plugin. To verify that you have the macro editor press Alt F11. The macro editor window will open. Otherwise your version does not have it. You need to add it. Send a PM to ashamutt and ask her where she bought the add in macro editor

Try this for making contour cut line in CorelDRAW: Powered by Google Docs

Here is another one published by Graphtec: Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutter, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquistion platforms


----------



## annedorsey (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you for that info. Have sent PM to ashamutt, as I followed your instructions as I do not have macro editor. I appreciate the links t66...they will be very helpful! Since I'm unable to use CorelDraw X3 at the present, I have used the Robo Master software that comes with the Graphtec CE5000-60 and it is very easy to do once I got the method nailed down. I think that should do for a while until I get the basics down and then I'll work my up to the CorelDraw X3 program for the cutter. I always appreciate the helpful advice I receive from this forum. Cheers! Anne


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

If it were me, and it was me once upon a time, I would get up to speed with the Corel draw. You can do so much better cutting from Corel Draw. You have already save a lot of money (comapred to me) by knowing why it will not work. Mrs Bacon (ASHAMUTT) got Corel Draw to give (sell) her the VB run time tools to load into her software and if I'm not mistaken, it worked really well.


----------



## annedorsey (Feb 28, 2007)

Update to my posting....I want to thank everyone for their suggestions. As mentioned, I have the educational version of CorelDraw X3 and unable to use the launch icon for the cut/plot feature. Corel wants $150 to upgrade. Until I'm ready to upgrade, I have a "workaround" that seems to work very well for me. 

I have many good quality designs that I have previously created through Corel PaintShop Pro. Since those designs are ready-to-go, I simply import into CorelDrawX3, create my template and save as template. If I am creating a new image, I can also as export as jpeg, if I need a jpeg file, in addition to saving as a template.

I then open up the Robo Master Pro software that came with my Graphtec, open the template I need and cut from the Robo Master program. If I have a jpeg that I need to outline for the cutter, I click "edit" then "get outline" and the Cutting Master II program opens up and I can get my outline and it goes into the Robo Master program and I can edit and cut from there. 

I think I got the steps down pretty good. I hope this info helps others who have the Graphtec and not the full CorelDraw X3 version to go with. I really like the Graphtec cutter and am very happy with my purchase. I also appreciate the T-Shirt Forum and it's members. )


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Good job on figuring out the work around. I tried something similar but results weren't as good I wanted. just exoprted the vector and then imported into Robo Master to cut without knowing where to edit it to make everything look the same as in Corel Draw. Thats where knowing about node editing would have helped me

Go on ebay and you can get the full retail version of Corel Draw X4 for less than $100. I did. You will want the X4 version someday if you either do any router work or rhinestone template work . The main improvement is the center line trace that will turn almost any font into a single line font for rhinestones. You will need to learn to do some node editing for making single line fonts but you should learn to use node editing for a lot more reasons than just single line fonts.


----------



## annedorsey (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, Terry, but it's my understanding that the Graphtec cutter doesn't work with X4 yet. Maybe I will wait until it works with the X4 before I purchase the full retail version. Cheers! Anne


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

cutting master works great with Corel Draw X4. I cut with mine all the time.


----------



## annedorsey (Feb 28, 2007)

Really? That would be great news! What type of Graphtec cutter do I have? I'm referring to the CE5000-60. Thanks, Anne


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

The CE5000-60 is the cutter I have. Now that I have it, I will not let go of it but I wish I had a more portable one to take to flea markets and festivals


----------



## annedorsey (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that you have the same cutter I do, and that the X4 works with the cutter! I REALLY appreciate your suggestions! I'll look into a reasonably price full X4 version as you suggested and get to know the program. Thanks so miuch! Anne


----------

